
How to find a job in the game industry - DTrejo
http://www.boomzap.com/blog/industry-tips-how-to-find-a-job-in-the-game-industry/
======
rawr
Oh man, it has got to suck being rejected from a company that makes Frogs in
Love, where you set foot on a romantic adventure and bathe in the enchanting
waters of distant lands, meet and befriend other characters who will guide you
on this quest and prepare you for the ultimate romance by challenging you with
exciting and fun mini games.

